# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Kho phim >  FS - After the Sunset 2004 720p BluRay DTS x264-CtrlHD

## sammanh

After a successful last score, a master thief retires to an island paradise. His lifelong nemesis, a crafty FBI agent, washes ashore to ensure he's making good on his promise. The pair soon enters into a new game of cat-and-mouse.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0367479/ Ratings: 6.2/10 from 26,665 users Thể loại: Action | Comedy | Crime

​ *Hình ảnh trong phim*​ 
​ *Link Download*​ 
FS - After the Sunset 2004 720p BluRay DTS x264-CtrlHD
FS - After the Sunset 2004 720p BluRay DTS x264-CtrlHD Sub​ Sau khi download xong nối hết tất cả các file, sau đó các bạn dùng winrar giải nén bình thường.
Mật khẩu để giải nén phim *hdmovie.vn* Sau khi nối phim lại để xem được phim có phần đuôi là mkv các bạn dùng chương trình VLC để xem. Tải chương trình VLC tại đây Chương trình xem phim VLC
Mọi người sau khi click link đợi 5 giây rồi click vào  để vào link download nhé.​ *Bấm vào đây ủng hộ mình một lần nào*

*FS - After the Sunset 2004 720p BluRay DTS x264-CtrlHD*

Dù vô tình hay hữu ý ghé ngang qua blog mình, thì mọi người để lại comment cám ơn hay đóng góp ý kiến để ủng hộ Phim Nóng ngày càng phát triển nhé mọi người.

----------

